# The surge pricing is just a way to "Herd" us into the areas they want us in.No surge,No tip,No ride



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

*I am really getting tired of chasing the surge pricing for it to just end when I get there. i will now just wait to work when the surge is in my area. My new moto

No surge No tip No ride

I am done working for peanuts

And **** You Uber*


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

You must be new to this.


----------



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

Surge is supposed to mean rides. I've been in a 2.4x surge area, right in the middle of it, for half hour and not gotten a single ride...

This happens more often than actually getting a ride


----------



## gb21 (Dec 6, 2014)

I see this also in Pittsburgh. What I think is contributing to this is that the riders here have now caught on, and unless it's very late night or unbearably cold, they're waiting out the surge until it ends. So I'm guessing the surge is up, but after so long when Uber sees many aren't making or pull back there requests, they then call of the surge to make sure they make something.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Before I was a driver, I would always wait out the surge, 15-20 min and it was normal pricing again. Some people don't care about daddy's money but when it's your own it's different


----------

